# May's ride with food



## HaloJ (22 Apr 2011)

Thought I best get this ride listed as May is fast approaching.

London to Cambridge with lunch once more at the Fort Saint George on Jesus Green/Midsummer Common. I rather like that venue, enjoy the ride across the fields and as it's my Birthday on the 8th fancied it for a Birthday ride.

Likely an 8:30 start although I'm unsure as yet where we are to meet as I'm looking at some initial route changes.

Hopefully sun cream will be a requirement.

Abs

EDIT : Just testing the editing of an ooooooold post.


----------



## frank9755 (22 Apr 2011)

Put me down as a likely, but just for the ride out. I'm racing the next day so would need to take it a bit easy.


----------



## topcat1 (22 Apr 2011)

Abs can you change the title of these rides i don't think the "with food" suits them


----------



## ianrauk (22 Apr 2011)

Count me in..


----------



## martint235 (22 Apr 2011)

Me too.


----------



## HaloJ (22 Apr 2011)

topcat1 said:


> Abs can you change the title of these rides i don't think the "with food" suits them



Will do, next time. Was just trying to keep some consistency and I do sub title them.

Abs


----------



## Becs (23 Apr 2011)

Yet another bloody hen weekend I'm afraid. Maybe June ?


----------



## redjedi (23 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1374067"]
Count me in. (Train back though). That rolling terrain is good.

*And Luke is coming as well. He agreed this morning. Hehehe.*


[/quote]


I'm glad someone remembers me saying that, I don't. Is there anything else I agreed to do?


----------



## iZaP (28 Apr 2011)

Count me in too


----------



## redjedi (28 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1374070"]
You agreed to come to St Ives with me. 



[/quote]

Ah yes....and you agreed to buy me a tourer to do it on


----------



## redjedi (28 Apr 2011)

If the weathers better than last time then count me in, and hopefully the return as well


----------



## rb58 (28 Apr 2011)

Me too please Abs.

Thanks

Ross


----------



## StuAff (28 Apr 2011)

Yup, fancy this again.


----------



## HaloJ (28 Apr 2011)

Lets hope this time the weather will be more clement.


----------



## ianrauk (1 May 2011)

Long range forecast is looking good.

Any more details as to time and place for meet?


----------



## HaloJ (2 May 2011)

Afternoon all,

Final ride and rider details.

Meeting at *Liverpool Street* at *8:30am*. We'll be taking a quicker less scenic route out of London to get us a bit of time. Weather is looking ok with a southerly wind helping us on the way which changes to a slow but gusty southerly for those on the return leg.

Lunch as before at the *Fort Saint George* on Jesus Green/Midsummer Common.


Meeting location junction of *Liverpool Street/Old Broad Street* : Link
Route outbound : link


The cosy group of riders : 

User1314
Frank9755 - likely
HaloJ
ianrauk
iZap
User10571
Martin235
rb58
redjedi
StuAff
topcat1

There we go. Rather looking forward to it.

Abs


EDIT : added User10571 and Topcat1. x


----------



## User10571 (2 May 2011)

And me please, Abs.

I have a social event on the Friday night but hope to escape that A) Swiftly and B) Not legless.


----------



## topcat1 (2 May 2011)

and me


----------



## gbs (2 May 2011)

me too, please.


----------



## iZaP (2 May 2011)

So who's cycling back?


----------



## ianrauk (2 May 2011)

iZaP said:


> So who's cycling back?



Hoping to. depend's on what time we get there...


----------



## Becs (2 May 2011)

Hi guys
I'm going to miss this one sadly, but I have just cycled back to London from Cambridge and I found some beautiful roads that I think you guys will love (ie they are quite hilly - did not like them on my pub bike with full panniers!). Abs may have already discovered them. They go into and out of Little Berkhampstead. I was riding from Hertford to Potters Bar and the scenery was stunning, the roads were quiet and I still enjoyed the hills despite being absolutely shattered! Before hitting Hertford I took in Standon, Barkway, Barley, Fowlmere and Shepreth (although I took this route because I was meeting a friend for lunch in Barrington), and the roads were v nice, although a tad hillier than my usual route through Much Hadem and the Pelhams, coming through Cambridge via Shelford.

Have lots of fun! I'd love to say I'll be thinking of you all while I'm on this hen weekend but I'll probably be a bit too drunk (although not during the Clay pigeon shooting!)


----------



## gbs (2 May 2011)

iZaP said:


> So who's cycling back?



I will certainly start the return leg but may bail out at Bishops Stortford or thereabouts


----------



## iZaP (3 May 2011)

gbs said:


> I will certainly start the return leg but may bail out at Bishops Stortford or thereabouts



Nice, always good to know there is a bail out option!


----------



## martint235 (3 May 2011)

I'll be cycling back too. Need my May 100 as I missed the Brighton Truck run.


----------



## HaloJ (3 May 2011)

Yup, I'll be doing the return leg, breaking away around Ware to head for Muswell Hill.


----------



## rb58 (3 May 2011)

I'll be riding back, providing this cold/throat/chest thing has cleared up properly. I may try and work out a route that comes down via Dartford or Woolwich, rather than back into central London. Maybe splitting from the main peloton at Ware too.


----------



## HaloJ (3 May 2011)

Meet at Liverpool Street at *8:30*
Meeting location junction of *Liverpool Street/Old Broad Street* : Link
Route outbound : link

User1314
Frank9755 - likely
gbs
HaloJ
ianrauk
iZap
User10571
Martin235
rb58
redjedi
StuAff
topcat1


Abs


----------



## martint235 (3 May 2011)

rb58 said:


> I'll be riding back, providing this cold/throat/chest thing has cleared up properly. I may try and work out a route that comes down via Dartford or Woolwich, rather than back into central London. Maybe splitting from the main peloton at Ware too.



Sounds like a plan I'd be interested in particularly if you come over Woolwich rather than Dartford. The only problem with Woolwich is its very easy to get sucked on to the North Circular though on the approach. (or it was for me when I got lost in Ilford on the return run from Maldon!!)


----------



## rb58 (3 May 2011)

I guess it'll depend on time Marin. Last boat on a Saturday in 8pm I think. I'll have a go at putting a route together from Ware to Woolwich and send it over to see what you think.
R


----------



## ianrauk (3 May 2011)

Ross, it would be just as quick to scoot all the way down the A1010 to London Bridge.
It's a dead straight quick route. Unless of course you want to do all the faffing about bit..


----------



## rb58 (3 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Ross, it would be just as quick to scoot all the way down the A1010 to London Bridge.
> It's a dead straight quick route. Unless of course you want to do all the faffing about bit..



Okay, cool. Shouldn't get lost that way either!


----------



## rb58 (3 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Ross, it would be just as quick to scoot all the way down the A1010 to London Bridge.
> It's a dead straight quick route. *Unless of course you want to do all the faffing about bit.*.



Never been much of a fan of faffing - unless my legs are tired, in which case I've found faffing to be good cover for knackered-ness........


----------



## ianrauk (3 May 2011)

rb58 said:


> Never been much of a fan of faffing - unless my legs are tired, in which case I've found faffing to be good cover for knackered-ness........



Which is why I thought it odd you going for the faffiness option..,


----------



## Aperitif (3 May 2011)

Legs tired? Stop off and have a look in the THFC supporters shop for five minutes... maybe buy something nice.


----------



## rb58 (3 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Legs tired? Stop off and have a look in the THFC supporters shop for five minutes... maybe buy something nice.



I'll queue up right behind Ian........


----------



## Sittingduck (3 May 2011)

Is it too late to sign up for this?  
One way only mind... There are others getting the train back aren't there?


----------



## iZaP (3 May 2011)

Early to ask...but any estimates or ideas how long the first leg of the journey would be?

I was thinking in terms of 4-5 hours, sounds about right?


----------



## Becs (3 May 2011)

iZaP said:


> Early to ask...but any estimates or ideas how long the first leg of the journey would be?
> 
> I was thinking in terms of 4-5 hours, sounds about right?




2-3 at Abs' speed


----------



## frank9755 (3 May 2011)

I think it will take about 4.75 hours to get there including breaks!
When we went there in Feb I recall we left at about 8:00 from Hyde Park Corner. We made quite slow progress out of London because we had a few punctures (because Luke was with us



). We got to Cambridge at about 1pm, so 5 hours elapsed time. 

I'd expect we would be a little bit faster this time as the weather is not likely to be as bad and I think we are going on a faster route. 

Here's Abs' GPS trace from the day. Best part of 9 hours moving time for the return trip!


----------



## frank9755 (3 May 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Is it too late to sign up for this?
> One way only mind... There are others getting the train back aren't there?



I'm probably getting the train back - unless I get talked into riding back...


----------



## Fly (3 May 2011)

Id like to sign up too please.


----------



## ianrauk (3 May 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Is it too late to sign up for this?
> One way only mind... There are others getting the train back aren't there?



Good man.....


----------



## Sittingduck (3 May 2011)

Dependent upon me getting the new wheels in time. They are due to be delivered Thurs or more likely on Friday.


----------



## ianrauk (3 May 2011)

[QUOTE 1374108"]
Be nice to get there for 1. Nice big lazy lunch, couple of cheeky ones, train back. 
[/quote]

Well if you don;t faff around User we will be there in plenty of time..


----------



## frank9755 (3 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Well if you don;t faff around User we will be there in plenty of time..


----------



## redjedi (3 May 2011)

frank9755 said:


> I'm probably getting the train back - unless I get talked into riding back...



I'm probably riding back unless I get talked into having another drink 


I'm liking Metcheck's forecast at the moment. 22-24 degrees with just a few clouds. Met office is the complete opposite though.


----------



## gbs (3 May 2011)

As always trying to meet several objectives* I am now thinking that I will bailout at Wadesmill, or thereabouts, and trek over Harpenden. It would be v nice to have company - sorry Abs if I mislead yr crew. 

Q1 ETA Wadesmill - looks like 1600ish to me but obviously lunch, wind etc will have an impact.
Q2 comments re route will be welcomed; it is all new territory to me.

* see MiL and fix her printer


----------



## HaloJ (3 May 2011)

The change of route should hopefully speed things up on the outbound with 1pm about time for lunch allowing for a small amount of stops. Although with the tail wind could actually be earlier.

User1314
Fly
Frank9755 - likely
gbs
HaloJ
ianrauk
iZap
User10571
Martin235
rb58
redjedi
sittingduck
StuAff
topcat1

Leaving 8:30 @ Liverpool Street/Old Broad Street following this route.


----------



## StuAff (3 May 2011)

I'm again going for the Southern train into Victoria (half the price of the Waterloo service!), which gets in there 8.16 but rather than ride 3.5 miles and keep everyone waiting, I'll change trains at East Croydon, arriving London Bridge 8.25. Should be there dead on time or very soon after.

Probably train back for me. 55 miles into a headwind isn't fun, and if it's strong enough to be worth a tow heading north, it'll be a pain the other way.


----------



## ianrauk (3 May 2011)

StuAff said:


> I'm again going for the Southern train into Victoria (half the price of the Waterloo service!), which gets in there 8.16 but rather than ride 3.5 miles and keep everyone waiting, I'll change trains at East Croydon, arriving London Bridge 8.25. Should be there dead on time or very soon after.



If the trian pulls in at 8.25 at LB there is no way on earth you will be at LS at 8.30. It's takes 5 minutes just to get off LB Station.
You will be at LS by about 8.45 in that case.


----------



## StuAff (3 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> If the trian pulls in at 8.25 at LB there is no way on earth you will be at LS at 8.30. It's takes 5 minutes just to get off LB Station.
> You will be at LS by about 8.45 in that case.



Six of one, half a dozen of the other....can't see myself doing the 3.5 miles from Victoria much quicker than that.


----------



## ianrauk (3 May 2011)

StuAff said:


> Six of one, half a dozen of the other....can't see myself doing the 3.5 miles from Victoria much quicker than that.



But which ever way, you will be late for the off at 8.30 Stu...


----------



## StuAff (3 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> But which ever way, you will be late for the off at 8.30 Stu...



Sorry, not getting the 5am one (the only one that gets in any earlier)!


----------



## ianrauk (3 May 2011)

StuAff said:


> Sorry, not getting the 5am one (the only one that gets in any earlier)!



That's ok, a bit of quick pedaling and I am sure you will catch us up.


----------



## StuAff (3 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> That's ok, a bit of quick pedaling and I am sure you will catch us up.



Or even a bit of slow pedalling, depends how much certain people faff around


----------



## redjedi (3 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> But which ever way, you will be late for the off at 8.30 Stu...



Yes, because we're always so punctual with our departure times


----------



## HaloJ (3 May 2011)

Which was why I changed the route. A scenic route of out London into the suburbs was all nice but just didn't do the Cambridge run any favours last time. This way we'll be able high tail it out of London onto the rolling roads. Setting off 15 minutes late shouldn't be a problem but does mean we've 15 minutes less for stops (not that I've organised a stop  ).


----------



## frank9755 (4 May 2011)

HaloJ said:


> Which was why I changed the route. A scenic route of out London into the suburbs was all nice but just didn't do the Cambridge run any favours last time. This way we'll be able high tail it out of London onto the rolling roads. Setting off 15 minutes late shouldn't be a problem but does mean we've 15 minutes less for stops (not that I've organised a stop  ).



So is it 8:45 start?
For the punctual ones, that is - 8:30 if you are going to be late!


----------



## redjedi (4 May 2011)

frank9755 said:


> So is it 8:45 start?
> For the punctual ones, that is - 8:30 if you are going to be late!



I'll be starting off at 8.30 so I've got time to fix my first puncture without delaying everyone


----------



## martint235 (4 May 2011)

redjedi said:


> I'll be starting off at 8.30 so I've got time to fix my first puncture without delaying everyone



Perhaps 7am wouldn't be unreasonable???


----------



## rb58 (4 May 2011)

redjedi said:


> I'm probably riding back unless I get talked into having another drink
> 
> 
> I'm liking Metcheck's forecast at the moment. 22-24 degrees with just a few clouds. Met office is the complete opposite though.



Met Office is forecasting strong gusting headwinds for the return leg, otherwise looking good. Might even ditch the arm warmers....


----------



## gbs (5 May 2011)

I will probably be a DNS on Saturday- grrr! Enjoy the wind assisted passage to Cambridge everybody.

Abs: PM for you later today.


----------



## iZaP (6 May 2011)

So...what's the plan gang?


----------



## martint235 (6 May 2011)

Forecast isn't looking great. BBC is fairly horrific, XCWeather slightly less so. Having heard the tales of the last Cambridge run, I'll make a decision in the morning but may be bailing out.

Abs, you have a PM


----------



## rb58 (6 May 2011)

Abs - I've PM-ed you mobile number in case it goes pear-shaped in the morning... Probably a good idea if you let me have yours in return as I think Ian and Martin's are the only ones I have. 

Cheers

Ross


----------



## ianrauk (6 May 2011)

BB weather isn't horrific, it *shows light rain. *MetCheck shows *getting better*


----------



## martint235 (6 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> BB weather isn't horrific, it *shows light rain. *MetCheck shows *getting better*



Ah the website might not but the nice Scottish lady pointing at the map this morning showed it looking pretty bad. I admit XC weather looks better than BBC. 

If the rain isn't drumming on my conservatory in the morning I'll be there!!


----------



## StuAff (6 May 2011)

Have ticket, will MTFU and proceed regardless of the weather.....


----------



## Sittingduck (6 May 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Dependent upon me getting the new wheels in time. They are due to be delivered Thurs or more likely on Friday.



Just got off the phone with SPA. Wheels are built but still hanging in their workshop  . Don't fancy a long ride on the Easton that is gradually getting more and more out of true. Shoulder is playing up too, so I'm going to have to bail, sorry folks!

Hope you have a fun ride, nonetheless.


----------



## redjedi (6 May 2011)

BBC weather was pretty horrific this morning, but Met check is still looking good. 
I don't trust BBC weather any more yet I still watch it in the mornings 

I'll decide this evening (depending on what time I get home form the pub) or first thing in the morning.


----------



## HaloJ (6 May 2011)

The BBC err on the side of gloom and have done since Michael Fish's "no storms" announcement.

We will see showers in the morning but it'll clear as the day goes on. Showers could be heavy but with the temperature starting at 15 and going to 25 it shouldn't be that unpleasant. Weather underground predicts a 60% chance of rain for the morning in London with the Cambridge rain being at 30%. Either way the ride should be clearing into a warm sunny day as we ride North.

Current standings are :

User1314 - Pulled out
gbs - injured & unlikely
sittingduck - Pulled out

Fly
Frank9755 - very likely
HaloJ
ianrauk
iZap
User10571
Martin235 - weather watching
rb58 - weather watching
redjedi - weather watching
StuAff
topcat1

Abs


----------



## rb58 (6 May 2011)

Choices..... Overshoes? Mudguards? Overshoes and mudguards? Or just man-up?


----------



## HaloJ (6 May 2011)

I'm going to put in my windproof overshoes which are lighter and easier put in a pocket rather than riding with my wet weather overshoes.


----------



## ianrauk (6 May 2011)

It's gonna get very warm in the afternoon. Any morning dampness with socks/shoes will dry out very quickly.
Forget all the extra baggage.


----------



## iZaP (6 May 2011)

What extra baggage?

All I'm going to have is my spare inner tube and like five snickers, lol.

man up!


----------



## Aperitif (6 May 2011)

iZaP said:


> What extra baggage?
> 
> All I'm going to have is my spare inner tube and like *five snickers*, lol.
> 
> *man up!*



man dible more like...

Have a lovely jaunt - think of me... working.  then imbibing. 
It's only rain - just get on with it! (Ross excluded as he has been utw)


----------



## ianrauk (6 May 2011)

Weather for tomorrow is looking much better.


----------



## potsy (6 May 2011)

iZaP said:


> What extra baggage?
> 
> All I'm going to have is my spare inner tube and like five snickers, lol.
> 
> man up!



I've heard of travelling light but that's just bonkers  

Some right Southern softies on here, get out there, it's only a bit of weather


----------



## martint235 (6 May 2011)

potsy said:


> I've heard of travelling light but that's just bonkers
> 
> Some right Southern softies on here, get out there, it's only a bit of weather



But Potsy, you know I haven't got any arm warmers.....


----------



## zigzag (6 May 2011)

have a nice ride y'all! (i'll be visiting friends in winnersh tomorrow, bbq'ing if weather permits)


----------



## potsy (6 May 2011)

martint235 said:


> But Potsy, you know I haven't got any arm warmers.....



Aww you should have said earlier, I'd would have lent you mine  and they are in Chelsea blue


----------



## Fly (6 May 2011)

I wont be coming to the start.
Going to wait here instead.


----------



## mizuno (7 May 2011)

Hi everyone! I know this is my first post, but I'd like to join you guys.


----------



## iZaP (7 May 2011)

My legs are still a bit weak since the hastings ride and this weeks commuting, but I think I'll manage it


----------



## mizuno (7 May 2011)

iZaP said:


> My legs are still a bit weak since the hastings ride and this weeks commuting, but I think I'll manage it



You better don't forget those snickers, I'll need them too


----------



## redjedi (7 May 2011)

Just back from the pub and can't say I'm looking forward to getting up at 6.30 in the morning.

Haven't checked my bike or got anything ready yet.

I'll set my alarm and decide in the morning depending on how I feel and what the weather's doing.


----------



## martint235 (7 May 2011)

Well I'm up and it looks like it will be a nice day!!


----------



## iZaP (7 May 2011)

martint235 said:


> Well I'm up and it looks like it will be a nice day!!



That's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## frank9755 (7 May 2011)

It's looking fine in west London too. Some rain through night but fine now. Should be the same for Luke when his alarm goes off in 5 minutes!


----------



## ianrauk (7 May 2011)

Looking good in SE London at the mo...bit of sunsine.. metcheck looking much better..

*WAKE UP LUKE!!!!*


----------



## redflightuk (7 May 2011)

Have a good un. Looks o k here in Hertfordshire.
You catching the train back Ian  .


----------



## HaloJ (7 May 2011)

Dry and bright in North London although it has been raining.


----------



## ianrauk (7 May 2011)

redflightuk said:


> Have a good un. Looks o k here in Hertfordshire.
> You catching the train back Ian  .



_*goes to check MyCyclingLog* _


----------



## frank9755 (7 May 2011)

As soon as I posted there was another shower but only 5 mins. Fine again now!


----------



## topcat1 (7 May 2011)

morning, are there any bike shops along the way?


----------



## martint235 (7 May 2011)

topcat1 said:


> morning, are there any bike shops along the way?



It's not a shopping trip!!!


----------



## topcat1 (7 May 2011)

crosses big m off his secret santa list


----------



## HaloJ (7 May 2011)

mizuno said:


> Hi everyone! I know this is my first post, but I'd like to join you guys.



Good morning and welcome to the forums.

Come on down to the start and introduce yourself.

Abs


----------



## martint235 (7 May 2011)

topcat1 said:


> crosses big m off his secret santa list



Ok, ok but you're only allowed a 200 mile detour to go shopping


----------



## HaloJ (7 May 2011)

martint235 said:


> Ok, ok but you're only allowed a 200 mile detour to go shopping



He just wants to buy more titanium. 

TC - sent you a text.


User1314 - Pulled out
gbs - injured & unlikely
sittingduck - Pulled out

Fly
Frank9755
HaloJ
ianrauk
iZap
User10571
Martin235 -
mizuno - new member
rb58 - weather watching
redjedi - sleeping and feeling sorry for himself after last nights excess
StuAff
topcat1


----------



## HaloJ (7 May 2011)

Mizuno - whilst eating breakfast it occurred to me just to say that it's not a gentle ride as the topic suggests but a 100 mile round trip with top food in the middle.

Abs


----------



## martint235 (7 May 2011)

It's just started raining here but I'm kind of committed now so the question is do I put my mudguards on? Nah!!!


----------



## Mista Preston (7 May 2011)

Have a good ride all, look forward to the reports and pics


----------



## frank9755 (7 May 2011)

Pissing down again here, so just changed to bike with mudguards. Needed to change the chain and adjust saddle height too! And pump up tyres. Will I be there before Stu...?


----------



## Fly (7 May 2011)

Just woke up I feel horrible the weather looks horrible. 
Going to do some drawing instead.


----------



## StuAff (7 May 2011)

Sorry Frank, no you won't


----------



## redjedi (7 May 2011)

Ooops I seem to have overdone it a little bit last night at a friends leaving do. 

Woke up at 6.30 with a hangover from hell and decided more sleep was called for.

I hope you aren't all getting too wet.


----------



## Mista Preston (7 May 2011)

redjedi said:


> Ooops I seem to have overdone it a little bit last night at a friends leaving do.
> 
> Woke up at 6.30 with a hangover from hell and decided more sleep was called for.
> 
> I hope you aren't all getting too wet.















Brightening up over here.


----------



## Becs (7 May 2011)

Am Squiffy on lovely Kentish wine :-) hope you're having fun peoples!


----------



## topcat1 (7 May 2011)

those guys were too slow for me so i jumped on the A10 turned up the afterburners and shot to cambridge

(may i suggest that all roundabouts where there is a change of direction are manned on future rides)

i couldn't answer the phone coz there was nowhere to stop for a couple of miles


----------



## User10571 (7 May 2011)

topcat1 said:


> those guys were too slow for me so i jumped on the A10 turned up the afterburners and shot to cambridge
> 
> (may i suggest that all roundabouts where there is a change of direction are manned on future rides)
> 
> i couldn't answer the phone coz there was nowhere to stop for a couple of miles



Oops!

We did wait for you for 'a while' TC.
Your suggestion re direction changing roundabouts is sound.

I'm just back a short while ago from another well-planned Abs ride.

Not even the post-puncture soaking in Stamford Hill (Otherwise known as: 'Head Turning Headwear Centrale') could dampen our spirits.

Eventually the sun came out, and we were unfortunate enough to lose TC.
Please don't ask where we lost him, because 
A) if we knew that we wouldn't have lost him and 
B) The answer is Ware
So it could be an unnecessarily lengthy exchange ....

A *ahem* progressive pace was maintained and we rolled into Cambridge I think, some time after one o'clock.

Refreshments were had then I set off for the station in the company of Stu and Lee.

Following a bit of inadvertent and failed fare-dodging at Kings Cross (be assured that I have managed to resist arrest and hang on to my liberty) I rode the seven or so miles home into the same headwind that had pushed us to Cambridge, and I didn't enjoy those seven miles at all. No, not one bit. I can't say I'd want to be pressing into a wind like that for sixty or so...


Thanks Abs for organising, and others for fine company - I hope the ride back wasn't too much of a grind.


----------



## frank9755 (7 May 2011)

It wasn't too much of a grind for Abs, Ross and me as we got a train from Royston!

Abs started getting some painful cramps in her leg and it clearly wasn't sensible for her to try to ride, so she decided to get to the nearest station. At which point Ross and I very quickly offered to accompany her! I had been finding it heavy going battering into the wind and was rather clinging on to Ian's wheel for the previous 5 or 10 miles so it was quite a welcome relief as I wasn't really enjoying it. It was about 98 miles in total for me which, as I've had a couple of weeks getting over a leg muscle strain, was enough.

Hope Izap, Martin and Ian have a good rest of ride back!

Now, decisions: hot shower, beer, food... which to have first?


----------



## User10571 (7 May 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Now, decisions: hot shower, beer, food... which to have first?



I've had a pint of tea, run a bath (that's going to leave an impressive tide mark - of that I'm certain), and poured myself a glass of chilled fermented grape juice.

Once the last two have been dealt with, I shall think about food.

Oh - and all the Lycra (With the exception of one maverick arm warmer. How irritating is that? Why does that always happen?) is enjoying a 30° C delicates cycle.


----------



## martint235 (7 May 2011)

User10571 said:


> I've had a pint of tea, run a bath (that's going to leave an impressive tide mark - of that I'm certain)



You had a very impressive tide mark round your ankles!!!


----------



## StuAff (7 May 2011)

Back home, having successfully connected with the next Pompey train out of Victoria (and I didn't lose the ticket and railcard like I did last time!).

That was another good-un, losing Dave (TC) notwithstanding (I'll politely disagree on the speed by the way- we certainly sped up after you left us, and even though I was lagging behind a bit at times, even when I was keeping a sustained 20 + mph, I didn't enjoy the wind as much as everyone else did, my moving average was still 15.4 mph, not exactly sluggish). Hope you still enjoyed yourself despite the navigational/wayfinding/communication/etc issues. 

I decided that I wasn't going to be the one responsible for us leaving late, so set the alarm for 3.45, and managed to get to Fratton station between showers (caught the last couple of minutes of one shower when I set off). I got the 5 am train into Victoria and made Liverpool Street by 7.25, again between showers. Wandered around the station for a bit, got a cup of tea, then Arnold (Izap) was the first of the others to turn up. It definitely wasn't my fault we didn't leave until nearly 8.45 

Apart from the biblical shower in Stoke Newington (at which point I was glad my umming and ahhing about putting overshoes and jacket in the Carradice fell in favour!), we were pretty lucky with the weather I think, the showers cleared fairly quickly and the sun did come out later on (some numbskull on the train commented on my cyclists' tan), though frankly I prefer it overcast. As stated above, the wind didn't feel that favourable to me, it seemed as much a crosswind as a tailwind. Pretty sure it was a headwind for the ride back though!! The traffic remained pretty light until we hit Cambridge (User10571 pointed out an alternative route in when we were on the train), and we made the pub at 1.30- not too bad considering the, er, faffing about we were supposed to be avoiding this time out  
Thanks to birthday girl Abs for organising, and everyone else for the excellent company.

Edit: Did consider riding back as a possibility, but the later arrival + headwind to 'look forward' to + another two hours on the train whenever I got into Victoria= naah....I'm not going to be short of centuries this month anyway. Four consecutive ones at the end of the month to start with


----------



## rb58 (7 May 2011)

Another lovely ride out in good company. Although I could have done without the soaking at the start!	I'm nursing a very sore foot/ankle now though, which really started to touble me on the retun leg. Jumping on the train from Royston was definitely the right thing to have done. Rode home from Kings Cross on my usual commute route and ended up with 100.8 miles for the day. Just enough.

Thanks once again to Abs for organising, and for everyone for their company. Especially good to meet Arnold and Lee for the first time.	Some of you I may see next week on the FNRttC, although I may need to bail out if my foot doesn't heal up quickly.	

Abs - rest the leg for a few days, I'm sure it will be fine soon.

Cheers

Ross


----------



## User10571 (7 May 2011)

StuAff said:


> Thanks to birthday girl Abs for organising, and everyone else for the excellent company.



I had no idea.
Many happys


----------



## iZaP (7 May 2011)

My legs are alright, my knees are ummm....not so good :|

I'm starting to blame the saddle height for the pain in the kees


----------



## User10571 (7 May 2011)

iZaP said:


> My legs are alright, my knees are ummm....not so good :|
> 
> I'm starting to blame the saddle height for the pain in the kees



Does that mean that you're ummm... home?


----------



## iZaP (7 May 2011)

User10571 said:


> Does that mean that you're ummm... home?



 definitely home...quite some time now, slowly destroying some Guinness


----------



## User10571 (7 May 2011)

iZaP said:


> definitely home...quite some time now, slowly destroying some Guinness


----------



## StuAff (7 May 2011)

User10571 said:


> I had no idea.
> Many happys



Many happy returns indeed!


----------



## Aperitif (7 May 2011)

Ah! Happy Birthday Abs. I was struggling too.I had to work! A couple of hours drinking coffee and eating chocolate biscuits at the Royal college of Physicians (I healed myself) followed by a black cab to Shaftesbury Ave. From there a wander to the NPG followed by a walk across to the South Bank. Some chit chat and a beer or four, followed by a couple of free concerts in the Festival Hall open space, with more beers. I left before the midnight céilidh which sounded fabntastic when the band were warming up.
It was just like a bike ride - only different.
Well done all - for the most part - hope you are not too miffed Dave!


----------



## HaloJ (7 May 2011)

A good ride with another woeful start. The Cambridge rides have been a bit like that recently. Stu describing the downpour as biblical is no exaggeration. Ian and User10571 had found a cosy awning whilst the rest of us waited for Dave to fix his puncture and catch up. He rather unfortunately punctured around a large one way system loop so it wasn't feasible to send someone back to help. Getting wet we (I) decided just to ride in the rain and make some headway and the heavy "shower" soon passed.

I think we lost Dave after he "pit stopped" somewhere near Ware. We waited a good amount of time for him repeatedly calling and sent someone back to look for him. Eventually we had to press on which resulted in yet another puncture. Quick text from Dave said "on A10" so we said where we'd be heading expecting to meet him on the other side of Standon. Finding no Dave there we called and sent another text saying we were moving on as it was unlikely that hadn't beaten us there. Got a call from Dave as we were heading for the Shelfords. He was in Cambridge. He must have put a pace on but with us waiting for him and the added puncture there wasn't much chance of us getting there quickly.

We picked the pace up anyway motoring towards Cambridge in the mid to high 20s. Unfortunately not fast enough as Dave had twiddled his thumbs silly and decided to catch the train home.

Food in the Fort Saint George was great as usual and the weather was wonderfully sunny drying all our wet feet. Myself with my shoes hanging on the back of my chair. A quick loo stop later discovering I had embarrassingly bad helmet hair we set off for home. Just of Fowlmere and making good speed I suffered a painful calf twinge which moments later became cramp. Very annoyed at myself for ending up in this predicament we pressed on after a rest. Unfortunately I must have modified my pedal stroke as about 10 miles later I was in agony on every down stroke due to successfully pulling a knee muscle.

I regret having to abandon and was quite annoyed with myself but my body left me no choice. It could have been caused by a number of factors though. Less cycling, lowered oxygen intake/lung capacity due to asthma, hay fever and high humidity or maybe just being out of condition as I've not been doing my commute since leaving my job. Either way I only managed 87 miles with an average of 16mph. Going to rest up for a week then get back to a regular riding routine to build my strength back up.

Thanks all for the ride and whilst tough and wet I did enjoy it and also managed to get slightly sunburnt.

Abs

EDIT : Yup it's my Birthday tomorrow reaching the grand age of 39.


----------



## Aperitif (7 May 2011)

HaloJ said:


> EDIT : Yup it's my Birthday tomorrow reaching the grand age of 39.



Mere baby!


----------



## Aperitif (7 May 2011)

Anyway, say what you like about Dave as he will be 'bartending' at The Rum Club by now... Hello Dave


----------



## rb58 (7 May 2011)

HaloJ said:


> EDIT : Yup it's my Birthday tomorrow reaching the grand age of 39.



Nice to see the young 'uns enjoying themselves. Happy Birthday Abs.


----------



## martint235 (7 May 2011)

iZaP said:


> definitely home...quite some time now, slowly destroying some Guinness



IZap, having checked my garage, althought, cos our sizes don't match, I can't offer you clipless shoes, I can offer some flat pedals with horrible plastic clips which I think may be better than wearing trainers on SPD-SL pedals.....

Let me know if you're interested


----------



## StuAff (7 May 2011)

martint235 said:


> may be better than wearing trainers on SPD-SL pedals.....




Noticed that, not quite sure what the idea was there!
Might I suggest a visit to a decent bike shop Arnold? Your knee problems might be down to incorrect position- a bike fit would help if that's the case. And you could get some shoes and pedals while you were at it!


----------



## Becs (7 May 2011)

Still squiffey, still drinking the lovely wine . . . Promise to be sober in time for Brighton :-)


----------



## StuAff (7 May 2011)

Becs said:


> Still squiffey, still drinking the lovely wine . . . Promise to be sober in time for Brighton :-)


----------



## iZaP (7 May 2011)

Alright alright there!!!!!!!!

calm down everyone, I've got flat pedals too. Except they don't fit on the damn campy crankset, I've got a tiagra crankset that the pedals fit on...but that needs a new bottom bracket. 

As you all know, cycling demands money, which students don't have, even tho, I work full-time, I need to invest money into other things, cycling related.... so here you go 

*Eventually* I'll sort out everything, ill get some clipless pedals and shoes, I just need some time


----------



## martint235 (8 May 2011)

iZaP said:


> calm down everyone, I've got flat pedals too. Except they don't fit on the damn campy crankset,



Oh I thought pedals were universal. ANd I know you're a poor student, hence my offer!!!


----------



## frank9755 (8 May 2011)

I only took a few pictures yesterday.
This is the group waiting at the start:






During one of the many 'curse of Cambridge' puncture stops. At least this one was in sunshine...






...and we had a horse watching over us






(NB soft focus effect created by cycling for three hours with camera in back pocket on a wet day!

I had an interesting end to the day as my route home took me through Shepherd's Bush. As I approached there was a loud roar and there were loads of people in blue and white hooped shirts on the green. Then police sirens, and I had to dodge a fair bit of broken glass on the road. As I went up Uxbridge Road there were loads of fans out, including one guy who crossed the road in front of me wearing only a bright green body stocking. 

Atmosphere seemed mostly very good natured, although there was one driver who looked a bit lost, and was getting directions from the police, who the crowd seemed to be taunting. 

TC, sorry we lost you at the p-break! 

I was in two minds as to whether to wait until you got going but I thought if I got in touch with the group you would be able to see me and we would get back better that way. I was worried that you might have turned onto the bypass at the roundabout as it did look a bit tempting when I passed it. I caught the group on the way into Ware then we waited for you on the far side of town and I rode back through the town, but it looked clear you must have gone on the bypass. We probably waited for more than 20 minutes in all so you would have been a long way ahead probably by the time you had a chance to work out where you were!


----------



## rb58 (8 May 2011)

iZaP said:


> *Eventually* I'll sort out everything, ill get some clipless pedals and shoes, I just need some time



Arnold - I have a pair of Lake road shoes, Euro size 45 you can have if they'd be any good. Not new, but not bad. They were entry level shoes when I bought them 4 or 5 years ago.	I also have some Look pedals and cleats (well worn) that go with them.	I very much doubt I'll be going back to road cleats so you're very welcome to have them. PM me if you're interested. No worries if not.

Cheers
Ross


----------



## rb58 (8 May 2011)

HaloJ said:


> TI rather like that venue, enjoy the ride across the fields and as it's my Birthday on the 8th fancied it for a Birthday ride.



Good morning Abs.	I hope you have a great day. I am happy to report you share your birthday with my second grandchild, Lily, who arrived this morning.

Cheers

Ross


----------



## frank9755 (8 May 2011)

rb58 said:


> Good morning Abs.	I hope you have a great day. I am happy to report you share your birthday with my second grandchild, Lily, who arrived this morning.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ross



Congratulations, Ross!


----------



## HaloJ (8 May 2011)

rb58 said:


> Good morning Abs.	I hope you have a great day. I am happy to report you share your birthday with my second grandchild, Lily, who arrived this morning.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ross



Poor girl. A life destined to have the May bank holiday always miss her Birthday. Lily is a lovely name and congratulations you don't look old enough. Actually none of the riders I know who are older than me look old enough.


----------



## Aperitif (8 May 2011)

rb58 said:


> Good morning Abs.	I hope you have a great day. I am happy to report you share your birthday with my second grandchild, Lily, who arrived this morning.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ross


Ross! You don't look old enough to be a Granddad.  ( Edit: As mentioned earlier by Abs, which will serve me right for not reading to the end before launching forth... with a load of insincere platitude etc...  )

Congratulations to the happy parents too (all three sets!) and once again, oficially, to Abs. 39 isn't an age - it's a waist measurement! 


Happy Birthday to both!


----------



## frank9755 (8 May 2011)

Good one, 'Teef!

Just a reminder to everyone who went to Cambridge to check tyres! I've just dug two big lumps and some small fragments out of my back one. I was very lucky: the tyres I am using are fairly duff to ride on but they do seem to be doing the job of puncture protection!


----------



## topcat1 (8 May 2011)

frank9755 said:


> I was worried that you might have turned onto the bypass at the roundabout as it did look a bit tempting when I passed it. I caught the group on the way into Ware then we waited for you on the far side of town and I rode back through the town, but it looked clear you must have gone on the bypass. We probably waited for more than 20 minutes in all so you would have been a long way ahead probably by the time you had a chance to work out where you were!



yeah a couple of miles up the road i see this bridge spanning the valley A10 cambridge oh my! No way was i going to miss this 45mph and a big whheeeeeeeeeeeeeee!  



rb58 said:


> Good morning Abs.	I hope you have a great day. I am happy to report you share your birthday with my second grandchild, Lily, who arrived this morning.CheersRoss



congratulations Ross

and happy birthday Abs
i just realised today you were wearing proper shorts hmmm we like


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2011)

Well that was a fun ride. Tough at times. Wet at times. People got lost at times. It's all been written about above.
Thank's Stu for getting to LS Station on time though we still had to wait for people..






.

The wet weather meant a few punctures on the way, but that seems to be par the course.
The Hassidic Jews headwear are a marvelous sight. (The hat is called a shtreimel).







Some even had special made hoodies to protect against the rain. 

 We lost Dave in Ware.. we looked for him but all we could find was Buggsy pissing about








Another puncture stop had User3143 doing his best Dr Doolittle impression,







Food at the Ford St George in Cambridge was very good as usual. Though they had no real Ales available which was a little dissapointing so had to settle for a pint of eurofizz.

 A few peeps had to get the train back and the rest of us made to cycle back.
As has been said elsewhere, a few had to break for a train due to injuries whilst myself, Arnold and Martin headed for London.
By now it was a little warmer and windier. Martin did his usual most excellent job of leading the way making for a perfect windbreak. 





I got home at 8pm on the dot. 143 miles on the clock at an average of 16.1mph. I damn near fell off the bike when I got home. Certainly feeling it today.

Junes planned ride for food will not be so fast, more of a nice pootle..

Happy Birthday Abs and congratulations Ross. I hope all the injuries heal up quickly.


----------



## martint235 (8 May 2011)

Congratulations Ross!!!

I've just removed the Ultremo R1s. I'll put them back on when we're guaranteed a few weeks without rain, they are not very good in the rain!!! 

Legs are a bit achy. I think chasing down a Beemer on the way back took more out of me than I thought it would. And even when I caught them, they wouldn't stop for a chat and went off down a side street instead!


----------



## Aperitif (8 May 2011)

10/10!

Can't think why you didn't pull in and take a snap of the window display in the Spur's Shop, Ian... it's full of 'draws' apparently.  (And rucksacks in the shape of Harry Redknapp's face... you can 'bung' everything in etc...  )


----------



## HaloJ (9 May 2011)

topcat1 said:


> i just realised today you were wearing proper shorts hmmm we like



Indeed. A cheap birthday treat and very, very comfortable.



Just waiting for the new DHB pro bibs to come in stock as the strap is as well positioned (between the boobs) as the Asos bibs but at over half the price.


----------



## Aperitif (9 May 2011)

HaloJ said:


> Indeed. A cheap birthday treat and very, very comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting for the new DHB pro bibs to come in stock as the strap is as well positioned (between the boobs) as the Asos bibs but at over half the price.



Yeh - Davy's waiting for those to come in stock too...


----------

